# 1951 Schwinn continental



## Tecatec29 (Dec 11, 2021)

I have a 1951 Schwinn continental. I was wondering if anyone has any information  on parts or pictures of an original one. Just curious how original is mine and possible pricing on that model


----------



## Tecatec29 (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2021)

Wow! A Black 1960-61 Continental. I don't see very many in Black.  😱


----------



## Tecatec29 (Dec 11, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Wow! A Black 1960-61 Continental. I don't remember ever seeing one in Black.  😱



I think it might be earlier


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2021)

Tecatec29 said:


> I think it might be earlier View attachment 1525685




Yup, a 1960 model. Spoke protector is a later piece.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2021)

1960 Radiant Red Continental | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

Original two owner bike.  Owner said he had the touring saddle installed when he picked it up from Valley Schwinn.  Tires are Breeze Sport Touring tires wit a UV date stamp.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Tecatec29 (Dec 11, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Yup, a 1960 model. Spoke protector is a later piece.





GTs58 said:


> Yup, a 1960 model. Spoke protector is a later piece.



Why does serial number date it to 1951?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2021)

Tecatec29 said:


> Why does serial number date it to 1951?




I can only guess that you used that serial number look up where you punch in your number and it gives you the wrong date. bicyclehistory.org right?


----------



## detroitbike (Dec 11, 2021)

Yep 60-61.
These have the coolest decals of all the conti’s in my opinion. 
Show some complete pics so we can est. value!


----------



## Tecatec29 (Dec 11, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I can only guess that you used that serial number look up where you punch in your number and it gives you the wrong date. bicyclehistory.org right?



I used Dave Stromberger's serial number reference guide


GTs58 said:


> I can only guess that you used that serial number look up where you punch in your number and it gives you the wrong date. bicyclehistory.org right?


----------



## Tecatec29 (Dec 11, 2021)

Tecatec29 said:


> I used Dave Stromberger's serial number reference guide



Located here on the Cabe. Under all things schwinn


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2021)

Tecatec29 said:


> I used Dave Stromberger's serial number reference guide




Maybe @Dave Stromberger could add the info of where the numbers are stamped. Check the numbers in section #2.
1. Numbers are stamped under the crank
2. Numbers are stamped on the left rear drop out
3. Numbers are stamped on the head tube


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (Dec 12, 2021)

While these links below aren't exactly on the same topic as the 1960-61 CONTINENTAL here with that manual shift SIMPLEX "Competition" Chainwheel Changer,
       but  the  first link below does have a very detailed Exploded view  of  that  SIMPLEX "Competition" Chainwheel Changer:









						ATALA 50s-60s? | Vintage Lightweight Bicycles
					

I recently got an early Atala. Trying to determine approximate year of manufacture. Will post more photos; some got corrupted somehow (full frame, fork, drop-outs). Original crankset and headset. Campy drop-outs front. Seat post unsure; 26.0mm is too small and 26.4mm is too large. I have no...




					thecabe.com
				




Just as the above link has details and discussion on the old tyme  Chainwheel Changers  that some refer to as suicide shifters, this link to this one experienced bike collector's blog who shares some of his vast knowledge on the subject:









						Dave Moulton's Blog - Dave Moulton's Bike Blog - Suicide Shifters
					

Suicide shifters is a term I never heard until I came to the US; it is a name given to the lev...




					davesbikeblog.squarespace.com


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 13, 2021)

Yes, this is the later style Continental with welded frame and derailleur gearing. 1960-61 looks right.

The usual 1951 Continental would have been the CrMo brazed type frame, larger frame tubes, probably 3-speed Sturmey gearing, S6 stainless rims, ornate winged frame graphics, shorter serial number on bottom bracket shell, stainless low-profile fenders. Wheels would be 26 x 1-3/8 599mm bead seat.

This one is the later, welded type frame, derailleur gearing, medieval-themed/French themed graphics, suicide shifter in the front. It is still an relatively early example of the later model Continental, produced long before these kinds of road bikes were very common in the US. It's a good project to have and probably will produce a good-riding road bike when you are done. Serial number would be on the non-drive rear dropout.

They re-used the name for two different bikes basically. They also recycled serial numbers, though the location of the number changed.


----------



## Tecatec29 (Dec 13, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> Yes, this is the later style Continental with welded frame and derailleur gearing. 1960-61 looks right.
> 
> The usual 1951 Continental would have been the CrMo brazed type frame, larger frame tubes, probably 3-speed Sturmey gearing, S6 stainless rims, ornate winged frame graphics, shorter serial number on bottom bracket shell, stainless low-profile fenders. Wheels would be 26 x 1-3/8 599mm bead seat.
> 
> ...



Recycled serial numbers really?  Any way you can help me out with a correct dating on this bike then. Cuz the serial number Is located on the left tear drop out. This  number I take it, is before they started the double letter?


----------



## rennfaron (Dec 13, 2021)

Hopefully this can bring you some resolution to your search...

This is not a 1951. That was a complete different bike. A lot changed from 1951 to 1960-61. This bike was produced between 1960-61, not because your bike was produced between those years but that specific decal, component package was ONLY produced between those years, there is no way your bike falls outside that year range. They produced Continentals in other years, but not with those decals plus those specific components.

Your serial is - H057648. Per the serial number list supplied on this site (copy of it below) your frame was stamped on August 22, 1960. Your bike was probably put together a couple months after that and hit the floor around Christmas time in 1960. 

See ads below showing your bike all new for 1960 (Christmas ad 1960). 
(1960)​Date --------------- Serial #`s From --------------------- To
08/22 ------------------ H055376 ----------------- H058597


----------



## Tecatec29 (Dec 13, 2021)

rennfaron said:


> Hopefully this can bring you some resolution to your search...
> 
> This is not a 1951. That was a complete different bike. A lot changed from 1951 to 1960-61. This bike was produced between 1960-61, not because your bike was produced between those years but that specific decal, component package was ONLY produced between those years, there is no way your bike falls outside that year range. They produced Continentals in other years, but not with those decals plus those specific components.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the information.  I really appreciate it.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Dec 13, 2021)

Tecatec29 said:


> Recycled serial numbers really?  Any way you can help me out with a correct dating on this bike then. Cuz the serial number Is located on the left tear drop out. This  number I take it, is before they started the double letter?




Rennfaron has good information for your bike above. The serial number is part of the picture, but so are the features, graphics, and location of the number itself. If you put them all together, you get a clearer picture of when the bike was made versus going off a number database alone.  You'll want to hold onto that bike if you like old road bikes because it's way before road bikes became really popular in the USA (there was a "bike boom" in the late 60s and early 70s) and it looks like it's not in bad shape at all. It's a good piece to have if you're into the old road bikes for sure.


----------



## Vicious Cycle (Dec 13, 2021)

Very cool in Black.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Dec 14, 2021)

IIRC, a similar looking 1951 serial number would have 1 fewer digits in it.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 14, 2021)

A nice example of the first year of Schwinn's first production 10 speed. As @SirMike1983 says, not nearly as common as the later versions. If you bought a new bike, the price would drop. The value of yours will only go up.


----------



## Tecatec29 (Dec 14, 2021)

Eric Amlie said:


> IIRC, a similar looking 1951 serial number would have 1 fewer digits in it.



Thanks for the verification


----------



## HARPO (Feb 3, 2022)

Anyone have a value on the bike?...


----------



## Roger Henning (Feb 4, 2022)

I don't know about value but I paid $200 for mine.  Roger


----------

